# what combo would i get if i breed these two bettas?



## betta fish lovver (Sep 15, 2021)

iam hoping for bluish and purplish shades. pls confirm the colours i might get


----------



## Angelo S Camposagrado (Nov 22, 2019)

Pretty hard to predict the outcome, not only are they not the same tail type but different in colors as well. If you are planning to do this for fun I would encourage you to do it for you to experience it, but if you are expecting show quality or at the very least good quality bettas, I would not recommend it. I suggest finding a different pair with similar tail type at the very least.


----------



## betta fish lovver (Sep 15, 2021)

iam not at all breeding for ahows iam breeding as a hobby and not to earn or for shows i just want to have a successful spawn bcz i have bred my bettas around 6-8 times and they always disappear by the 7 or 8th day anyway thank you for ur advice


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Note: the pictures aren't clear. I am commenting based on what I think I see . . . . 

Royal blue x turquoise = royal, steel, and turquoise 
* Iridescent colors consist of turquoise and steel blue. 
Royal blue is a mix of turq and steel. So you will get all 3 irid colors if you cross a royal blue.

Fin type: the male looks DeT while the female looks HM. You will mostly get DeT and very few, if at all, HM 
. . . . . . . .
If you don't mind: 
Explain what you did, what you fed, etc - that fry died out in 7-8 days. Hopefully we can help figure out what went wrong


----------



## betta fish lovver (Sep 15, 2021)

in the first 5 breedings i fed egg yolk,6th breeding-apex fry feed,7th(the fry are still living their 9th day today i think)-infusoria(phytoplankton)or green water.i never did anything to the containers the fry werein .they got a little bit sunlight and i had covered it with a net so no dirt or anything can go inside


----------



## Angelo S Camposagrado (Nov 22, 2019)

betta fish lovver said:


> in the first 5 breedings i fed egg yolk,6th breeding-apex fry feed,7th(the fry are still living their 9th day today i think)-infusoria(phytoplankton)or green water.i never did anything to the containers the fry werein .they got a little bit sunlight and i had covered it with a net so no dirt or anything can go inside


That would explain your first breeding sessions to fail. Egg yolk spoils the water quickly compared to immediate feeding with live infusoria or daphnia. In this current batch of yours,it looks good since they have infusoria to eat, just make sure that the water quality is good and they will thrive.


----------



## Angelo S Camposagrado (Nov 22, 2019)

Angelo S Camposagrado said:


> That would explain your first breeding sessions to fail. Egg yolk spoils the water quickly compared to immediate feeding with live infusoria or daphnia. In this current batch of yours,it looks good since they have infusoria to eat, just make sure that the water quality is good and they will thrive.


Make sure to feed them baby brine shrimp sooner or later, as they grow, infusoria wont be enough for them


----------



## betta fish lovver (Sep 15, 2021)

Angelo S Camposagrado said:


> Make sure to feed them baby brine shrimp sooner or later, as they grow, infusoria wont be enough for them


ok will do


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

betta fish lovver said:


> in the first 5 breedings i fed egg yolk,6th breeding-apex fry feed,7th(the fry are still living their 9th day today i think)-infusoria(phytoplankton)or green water.i never did anything to the containers the fry werein .they got a little bit sunlight and i had covered it with a net so no dirt or anything can go inside


I agree with the above opinion; feeding egg yolk might be the problem. You should do better using infusoria but fry will need bigger food as they grow. Make sure you have fry foods ready for each stages.

Good luck


----------



## betta fish lovver (Sep 15, 2021)

indjo said:


> I agree with the above opinion; feeding egg yolk might be the problem. You should do better using infusoria but fry will need bigger food as they grow. Make sure you have fry foods ready for each stages.
> 
> Good luck


ok thank you so much for the help indjo and btw i have a batch of fry which are 10 days now i think what should i feed them


----------



## betta fish lovver (Sep 15, 2021)

betta fish lovver said:


> ok thank you so much for the help indjo and btw i have a batch of fry which are 10 days now i think what should i feed them


i mean that is the bathc i was talking about all along what to feed them? will the fry feed do apex fry feed or live food i am thinking of culturing mosquito larvae and maybe banana worms .pls give me ur expert advice so that i can get a healthy batch of bettas if the fry grow up


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Live food is the best as fry will instinctively hunt them down. If available, you can culture microworms, vinegar eels, etc . . . .any tiny critter. Otherwise use what is available and hope for the best. When you want to change food types, feed both previous and new food. Eventually fry will accept the new food.

When bigger, you can try frozen daphnia, if live isn't available. And afterwards, get them to eat man made foods until adult.


----------



## betta fish lovver (Sep 15, 2021)

indjo said:


> Live food is the best as fry will instinctively hunt them down. If available, you can culture microworms, vinegar eels, etc . . . .any tiny critter. Otherwise use what is available and hope for the best. When you want to change food types, feed both previous and new food. Eventually fry will accept the new food.
> 
> When bigger, you can try frozen daphnia, if live isn't available. And afterwards, get them to eat man made foods until adult.


thank u so much indjo


----------



## betta fish lovver (Sep 15, 2021)

these are clearer pics of my pair can u pls specify which type the female is?is she a dumbo ear?they bred and iam so happy to say i have eggs now and my male is caring for them .i have also added a pic of the embrace as well


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, the female looks to carry EE (dumbo) genes.
If you want a full assessment of quality and type, we need a close up flaring side view of both male and female. We can only guess on non flaring pictures.


----------



## betta fish lovver (Sep 15, 2021)

indjo said:


> Yes, the female looks to carry EE (dumbo) genes.
> If you want a full assessment of quality and type, we need a close up flaring side view of both male and female. We can only guess on non flaring pictures.


ok thank u for the info indjo


----------

